# Boston to Kanab Utah



## Anna Barbara (Mar 24, 2006)

We have a new 24 foot trailer and are fairly new to traveling with it. We are planning to go to Kanab Utah and have never been out west before. We are planning to take I-80 somewhere around Toledo, picking up I-70 somewhere after Denver and then toKanab on US-89. 
Are these good roads? any scary things we should know about them? Our trip will be the last two weeks in April and the first in May.
Also, I'd love to hear about any places that you would reccommend to see and/or campgrounds you would reccommend in those areas. 
Thanks, Anna Barbara


----------



## turnipbwc (Mar 24, 2006)

Boston to Kanab Utah

Anna Barbara,
Welcome to the forum......   Swing by West Virginia and pick me up. I never been out west either. I can't answer your question but there are a lot of fine RV people on this forum that will be replying to your post. Just wanted to welcome you to the forum.
Good luck on your trip.
turnip


----------



## Anna Barbara (Mar 25, 2006)

Boston to Kanab Utah

Thanks for the welcome. I am still trying to figure out how to negotiate this chat. Hope you get this. :shy: 
Anna Barbara


----------



## RedRocker (Mar 27, 2006)

Boston to Kanab Utah

You might swing by Moab on your way to Kanab. You'll find Arches and Canyonlands National parks in that area as well as a lot of scenery. Bryce Canyon and Zion NP are by Kanab and not too much farther East is Page AZ, it's by the dam for Lake Powell. You can't go wrong in Southern Utah, so much to see and so little time.


----------



## hertig (Mar 28, 2006)

Boston to Kanab Utah

If you are coming though upstate New York, you might want to spend the night at Lei Tei (sp?) in Batavia, NY.  Nice place, and with the Passport America discount, quite cheap.


----------



## Anna Barbara (Mar 29, 2006)

Boston to Kanab Utah

Thanks for the tips. I know we are going to have to do a lot in the amount of time we have.
One of my main concerns is to know if routes 70 out of Denver and route 89 to Kanab are steep, curvy, possibly difficult to navigate? Or are they major, easy to handle highways? Sounds like you are very familiar with that area. 
Thanks, Anna Barbara


----------

